

YC Startup School Live Notes - ryanSrich
http://ryansrich.com/startup-school-notes

======
ryanSrich
Update: my computer died shortly after Andrew's talk with Jessica. I finished
off the day with some old fashioned hand written notes. I'll transcribe those
this evening and get them posted.

~~~
dang
On behalf of HN and YC, thanks for doing this today! Your live stream filled
in for our live stream, and a lot of people—including us—appreciated it.

~~~
ryanSrich
That's awesome! Glad you all enjoyed it.

------
increment_i
"I'm an age bigot." \- Ron Conway

A horrible attitude - one I thought was receding. To actively promote it is
quite disturbing to me.

~~~
ryanSrich
For a bit of context. Ron was specifically speaking about VC partners that
find and pick companies to invest in. He notes that the folks actually using
these new products should be the ones deciding if they are worthwhile
investments.

~~~
declan
I was there as well this morning, and this is correct.

Ron C. added: "People in their 20s are the good pickers," and said he wants
his investment team at SV Angel to recruit younger folks to join them by the
time they hit 30 years old. He said that older and more experienced investors
are better at giving advice to the companies they fund.

In other words, the "age bigot" quip refers to the people _picking_ the
investments, not the people _receiving_ investments. I don't know what Ron C's
views are about younger vs. older founders, and as far as I recall he didn't
make them apparent today.

------
dmix
Nice, I also came across a great collection of quotes from startup school
collected on this blog: [https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-
startup](https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup)

PG: [https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/50-quotes-from-
pau...](https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/50-quotes-from-paul-graham-
on-counterintuitive-parts-of-startups-and-how-to-have-ideas-4209154ff319)

Sam Altman: [https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/47-quotes-from-
sam...](https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/47-quotes-from-sam-altman-
on-startup-execution-4fa62de31e8d)

Peter Thiel: [https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/32-quotes-from-
pet...](https://medium.com/how-to-start-a-startup/32-quotes-from-peter-thiel-
on-business-strategy-and-monopoly-theory-6025a479f1a7)

------
hkmurakami
This is great -- thanks for sharing :). But of you find these notes
informational, I urge you to watch the videos themselves later when they're
made available, since what will strike each of us as the greatest takeaways
will differ pretty wildly depending on what stage of life we're in, which
space we're interested in, etc. (Also, things like "they want to hire really
smart 20 year olds) can be interpreted in a variety of ways since it's taken
largely out of context of the greater discussion)

It obviously takes a much larger time commitment, but worth it IMO.

------
ashishb
Mine:
[https://github.com/ashishb/startup_school_2014](https://github.com/ashishb/startup_school_2014)

------
Jun8
No notes on the office hours? Those were great not only in covering many
important points but also showing what to expect in a possible YC interview.

~~~
ryanSrich
Sorry about that. My laptop ran out of juice. I was able to grab a bit of
charge during the break but I doubt I'll have enough to finish out the day.

I'll be sure to type up my hand written notes and post sometime tomorrow or
Monday.

~~~
cvander
Wan to borrow my laptop for a while to post the written notes? ;) I'm in the
back.

------
syswarren
Thanks for sharing this! Really appreciate. (Feels like I'm in college and
forgot to take notes during the class ;) )

------
diminish
Anybody has links to videos for playback?

~~~
eatitraw
I guess YC will put them online on their youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg)

For previous startup schools they released videos after a few weeks.

------
samshih
Thank's for doing this! Great to recap what happened after the event

------
odajay
Thank you for doing that, I (and probably others) really appreciate.

------
kamilszybalski
What did you all think of Andrew Mason's talk?

------
exo_duz
Great work! Thanks.

